# Model 3 on Display - Newport Beach, CA



## MykalSoCal (Jul 28, 2017)

Just got this email...

Starting January 26, Model 3 will be on display at  Tesla Newport Beach-Fashion Island.

As you prepare for ownership, you can sit inside Model 3 and experience the expansive glass roof, premium interior and 15‑inch touchscreen display. Tesla product experts will be available in store to answer any questions you have on your upcoming order and discuss how our energy products can power your home and charge your car. You'll also have the opportunity to hear about the latest Tesla updates, including our Dual Motor All-Wheel Drive system, now standard for Model S and Model X.


----------

